# New Member



## Cajun Wine Man (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All


Just joined, have been reading and learning from this site for about 1.5 years. Have been making homemade wine for as long. Enjoy all the posts from everone, thanks to all and George


----------



## admiral (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome aboard. You already know what a resource this forum is. I hope you enjoy yourself. We look forward to hearing about your wine making fun.


----------



## fivebk (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome !!!!

BOB


----------



## LittleLeroy (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome, This is a really great place to sit back and learn.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 10, 2010)

welcome to the friendliest wine forum i have found


----------



## vcasey (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wade E (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome Cajun man! Glad to have you aboard our forum.


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome guys.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 10, 2010)

A year and a half? It's about time you joined!



Welcome!


----------



## gaudet (Jan 10, 2010)

Bienvenu Cajun Wine Man................

What parts do you hail from? I'm way down yonder in N'Awlins


----------



## grapeman (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome aboard Cajun WineMan! So whatcha been busy making?


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (Jan 10, 2010)

Gaudet
I live in Jennings, SW La.


Appleman
As soon as I have time I will post what I have made, my last is 1 gal of Kumquat still in PF. I have been learning what I can and can"t make thats good.


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome aboard. I look forward to your perticipation.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome (former) lurker!


----------



## Bert (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome Cajun Wine Man....Hope you will share and learn along with the rest of us....Good Luck and have fun...


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome
welcome
welcome

you are now part of the family.

rrawhide


----------



## smurfe (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome aboard. I think you messaged me on Facebook? If not, someone else from Jennings did. Welcome aboard. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome cajun, glad to have you onboard


----------



## NEBama (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Scott B (Jan 11, 2010)

WELCOME TO THE PARTY!


----------



## RickC (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome. Can you make wine out of crawfish???? They are good just about any other way.


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 14, 2010)

MudBug Port sure has a ring to it!!!

hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!

rrawhide


----------

